# [scanner]  introuvable (résolu)

## mardi_soir

bonsoir j'ai un probleme .. je ne peux plus suite a je ne sais absolument pas quoi scanner .. kooka ou xsane ... ne me proposent pas le périphérique scanner .. (une imprimante hp    fonctionnelle   utilisée avec hplip + cups revdep-rebuild ne dit rien de spécial ...   

quand je lance xsane depusi l'utilitaire hplip j'obtiens ceci .. 

[img]http://pix.nofrag.com/8e/44/5d9aad6cb2578d6a82f3a76ce272.jpg[/img]

je peux imprimer 

 j'ai retiré l'imprimante de cups re ajoutée celle ci (au moyen de hp-setup qui se contente de detecter l'imprimante et de l'ajouter lui mêem a cups) // et toujours le même probleme

j'ai relancé les services

et je suis completement perdu là

il s'agit d'une hp deskjet F380Last edited by mardi_soir on Wed Jun 27, 2007 6:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony Clifton

Est-ce que tu as mis à sane ?

Que donne sane-find-scanner ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

il faut faire le sane-find-scanner en root, ça permetra de voir si c'est un problème de permission.

Sinon, il est probable que ce soit un problème de front-end / back-end.

----------

## mardi_soir

j'ai bien sane oui .. dans un premier temps il ne détecte que mes périphériques vidéos 

j'ai bien débranché rebranché changé de port modprobé de partout 

même résultat ... je vais me faire un café et la ca refonctionne .. 

bon c'est résolu ... c'est a n'y rien comprendre... matos défectueux peut être ?

merci bien Tony Clifton en tout cas

----------

